# Finding information on Enzo's parents...



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everybody. I finally got the registration numbers of Enzo's parents. I know he doesn't come from the best gene pool, as he was definitely from a BYB, but I'd really like to get some more information on his pedigree. I know I can order it from the AKC, but I can't afford it right now. Is there anywhere else I can look for information on his parents in the meantime? I've checked k9data and couldn't find anything, but didn't really expect to, as they aren't experienced breeders. They gave me copies of pedigrees of some of his ancestors or whatever you want to call them when I bought him, but they have random dogs circled saying step-brother (I'm thinking they mean half-brother - that would make more sense), or that such and such dog came from whatever state. I'm not really sure what the states have to do with anything. Basically, the paperwork they gave me means nothing, but I DO have the AKC registration numbers. Any ideas?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am not sure of any other way to find them but through k9data.com. Do you have the parents correct AKC name? If you don't you can look that up on the AKC.org and plug in the registration number. That will give you the correct akc name.

http://www.akc.org/shop/index.cfm?nav_area=online_store

Free Online Services
We are pleased to offer the following services free of charge. 

Lookup









http://www.akc.org/store/reports/dog/search/dog_search.cfm?basic=yes

Sometimes you can find siblings of the parents by changing the last two digits o1, 02, and so on and maybe one of those siblings is in the k9data base.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think there is a place somewhere on the AKC website where you can punch in AKC numbers and it tells you the name of the dog. If you type in Enzo's, and then add/minus 1 to the number you may be able to find his siblings. That's all I know, wish I could be more help!


ETA: oops, didn't see the above post before I wrote!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I do know that his dad's name is William Bentley Charles (we love that his middle name is a car since Enzo is named after a Ferrari lol) and his mom's name is Mindypupalupnaomi II Pearson. I can't find Enzo's siblings (other than the one that Jeff's brother has) because he's not registered. They never registered his litter. That's another thing, how late is too late to register a litter? I'm wondering if they would help me out by registering the litter if I paid for it, but I wasn't sure when you're not allowed to register them anymore. It would be awhile before I could afford it.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You could also go to the OFA website and see if any of them are listed on OFA--put in everything, including the letters--on OFA, if you get a match, you'll also see half-siblings listed.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You can order a pedigree (downloadable off the website) from AKC for $8. Or maybe it was $12. Very inexpensive either way. 
I did this for my old neighbor's golden, he swore up and down the dog was from field trial lines, his dad was well known, etc. Well I finally broke down and ordered his dog's pedigree to quell my own curiosity (knowing his registered name) and it was 100% Buster Brown bred to Maggie Furball. There was not a single title in 5 generations. My neighbor is prone to exaggeration!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Sam

I don't have any other information for you other than what has been said before but heck the way the parents are named, Teddi and Enzo could be related ROFL!!!!! 

Teddi's mothers name is "Ruby Mae Rodger", and her dad is "Ed Edd Eddy Rodger". Nice huh!!!! I should have known better but if you just saw that pretty little Teddi fluff face with the LONG eyelashes you would know why we ended up with her. 

You know... I really like this "let the breeder" pick for you idea..(how we got Quinn, and possibly my next pup) that way your heart does not fall for the first pretty face it sees. There is NO such thing as an ugly golden puppy that is for sure. 

Another thought is put some of the further back generations in K9 data. Probably won't find anything, I didn't but hey if you have the time, play away!

Ann


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I second the k9data thing. You should be able to get him on there, and put your email or whatever on there. You might end up with 'family' contacting you, or if nothing else, asking you what you thought of the breeder.... 

Lana


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll probably end up ordering his pedigree, but I didn't think I could put him on k9data since Enzo's not registered. That's one of the things that I'm wondering about. If both of his parents are registered, why WOULDN'T the "breeder" (who I know is a BYB) register the litter? I'm thinking they must have been suspended or something like that.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Most breeders let the owner do the registration and pay the fee to do so. 

Quinn was not a BYB and she was given to us with limited papers. Meaning if we bred her we could not register her pups. However if we did all the proper testing at the proper age, the breeder would release her for full registration at that time. We have no intention of breeding Quinn so limited is just fine for us, it won't stop any performance titles. We got to pick out Quinn's name too, we just had to have the prefix of the kennel in front. I think that is normal procedure. 

Any golden can be added to K9 data. The more information you have the better. I still plan to put Teddi on there. Not that it would be beneficial for the people who would get sucked into one of her relatives. Most people who would shop from Teddi's breeders (like us at the time) do not know k9 data exist. However you just never know. 

I love k9 data. I know shopping for my lab puppy was much harder because I did not have "one stop shopping" place to see what was done. I still go to the other sites to confirm what is on k9 but for labs I had no choice but to go to a million different sites. K9 is open to labs now but I don't know if any are using it yet. Heck maybe Quinn will be the first :

Ann


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo was given to us with no papers at all. I finally received a response to the e-mail I sent to the lady we got him from and she said that she wasn't able to register the litter because she doesn't have ownership papers for her male. She said she got him from an old friend who she isn't in contact with anymore and they never transferred his registration. She has no way of contacting him. I can't register Enzo because she never registered the litter. We're not looking to breed him at all. He'll be fixed once he hits 18 months. I would just really like to have the opportunity to have him compete when he's older. I don't know yet if it's what I want to do, but I'd like that option to be open now that I know how obedient and athletic he is. I've thought about doing the PAL/ILP, but I'd really like to make sure I've exhausted all possibilities as far as getting him actually registered first. Does anyone know of any way that you can look up a dog by registration number and find out who the owner is?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

ILP/PAL is a pretty easy and painless process. Not to discourage you but that is a much easier and just as valid an option if you want to compete in companion events later on.
Trust me, AKC is not going to register your dog outright with full registration. Not only was his litter not registered, but the breeder is unable and unwilling to do so. Technically she would be illegally registering the litter if she does not own the sire, unless she found the sire's true owner and had him sign off on the litter.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That's what we're shooting for. She said she lost touch with the guy a couple years ago and she wants to register the litter if she can get a hold of him to either sign off on the litter or transfer the sire into her name. I offered to pay for the litter registration if she could find the guy to sign off on the dog and she said she's been trying but it hasn't happened. She said if it does, she'd pay for the litter registration herself. She kept one of the pups from Enzo's litter and said that he's very obedient, as well, and she'd love to compete with him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had to ILP Conner. When I first got him, I was just wanting a pet, and saw no need to register him. When I decided I wanted to do obedience competitions with him (two moves later) I could not find the paperwork and could find no contact info for the breeder (Conner was from a byb out of a newspaper ad).

It wasn't a big deal to ILP (PAL) him. And we've gotten a lot of cool prizes for being "high scoring ILP dog" at trials.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll end up doing the PAL if we can't track down this guy. I'm not even 100% sure that I want to do the obedience competitions, but I'd like to have that option open to me. We only bought him with the intention of him being a family pet but I'm seeing now that he has so much potential.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry..posted on wrong thread.


----------

